# Anybody Out There...? :)



## Abbi (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Everybody 

Just wondering if anybody is planning on going over to Australian on a working holiday visa in 2013? 

If so, anybody going over to Queensland?

Thanks


----------



## RodAussie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Queensland is the best*

I'm not going, I'm already here. I'm from Brazil and live in Gold Coast Queensland 5 years now... Love it here strongly reccomend it here.

Good Luck


----------



## Abbi (Sep 3, 2012)

ahh the beautiful gold coast  i used to live there for two years and that is where im going back to next year! isn't it just amazing 
did you go over on a working holiday visa originally?


----------



## zoepoey206 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm heading for Hervey bay in January from London as I have fam there. I'm planning on stopping with them for abit then eventually start travelling the coast.. never been oz before and I'm going on my own too.. nervous but sooo excited  has anyone been Hervey bay? x


----------

